# Mold on Trim ?



## jeffgtols2 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey folks,
I have a 2006 gto. At some point I noted that the rubber/plastic molding around the windows and the strips across the roof have what appears to be a blotchy mold on them that makes it look very dull compared to the nice shiny look when it was new. 
I have a "portable car wash guy" wash my car now and again and I asked him to clean that stuff off, not knowing what it was. He said it was mold and wouldn't come off even with some bleach. 
Is this common a common problem? 
The car was not garage kept til recently, so I suppose it could be pine sap, but I doubt it because I would think the entire car would have that on it. I also wondered if it were a result of some type of cleaner he used on the car. Reason I ask that is that some of the molding around the rear windows has no sign at all of this issue. That lead me to the possibility that he used some cleaner or wax that he neglected to put onto a couple of sections. I'm not blaming the guy and it probably is mold, but I thought I'd inquire about cleaners that might cause the problem. I just find it odd that all of the molding except for a few sections have this problem and am trying to figure it out. Seems it shouldn't happen anyway regardless.
Any ideas, because it's really ugly looking?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hey welcome to the forum Jeff,

I'm wondering if your car has ever been hit on the side that the molding is appearing on. Maybe if you get a picture up, we can tell more clearly what is going on.
Try rolling down the window, grab a flashlight and some sort of narrow screw driver and pull through to see whats going on down there.


----------



## jeffgtols2 (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm not sure what you mean about the screwdriver and flashlight. I have mold or mildew growing on the plastic trim. There have been no accidents on the vehicle. I'll see if I can get a photo so you can see this.
Thanks.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Airborne mold spores are everywhere. What you are reporting is the first I have heard of it. You sure it wasn't tree sap or some other foreign matter that stained it, like wax? Mold should wipe right off the plastic. Seems odd mold only collected on a few select spots.......If it is mold...Bleach will kill mold spores. Use some diluted bleach to kill the existing mold. Mix some vinegar and Baking soda and spread it on the affected area and wash it. I have read peanut butter oil will work too. Apply some trim shine to the area to bring back the shine. Keep applying the trim shine often to add protection to the plastic and keep the glossy look. 

I have read that a product called 'Black Streak Remover' will remove black mold from rubber. Try calling an RV place and see if they carry it.

My guess is something got on the plastic and set there and stained it.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

jeffgtols2 said:


> Hey folks,
> I have a 2006 gto. At some point I noted that the rubber/plastic molding around the windows and the strips across the roof have what appears to be a blotchy mold on them that makes it look very dull compared to the nice shiny look when it was new.
> I have a "portable car wash guy" wash my car now and again and I asked him to clean that stuff off, not knowing what it was. He said it was mold and wouldn't come off even with some bleach.
> Is this common a common problem?
> ...




My car has stayed outside since day one. Always kept it covered when not in use. Never had a Mold or Mildew problem. Some diluted bleach should do the trick or you can try some bathroom mold & mildew cleaner. What kind of pressure does you visiting car wash guy use when cleaning your car. Stay away from Hi Powered washes. The soap and water can get under the trim and never get a chance to dry correctly allowing mildew to grow. My car only gets washed by hand, it has never seen a car wash and never will. Once you get it cleaned up, use something like Armorall to keep the rubber from getting dried out.


----------



## jeffgtols2 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks guys for the suggestions. 
Sorry, it took me so long to get back to this.
I finally have a photo.
My car wash guy said that he tried bleach and it didn't help.
Could be tree sap I suppose, but like I said; seems odd that it didn't
affect some areas.
Please see the attachment...see what you think.


----------



## jeffgtols2 (Jun 6, 2008)

*Unique to my car ?*

Nobody's seen this infection before ?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

that is strange:confused never seen that before. wish i could help.


----------



## jeffgtols2 (Jun 6, 2008)

Thanks anyhow.
I guess I'll try some of the cleaning suggestions.
Wonder how much it will cost to replace those.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

not sure but if you go through dealer prolly will be expensive :cool


----------



## mdbomgoat (Feb 24, 2009)

I have been told it is from using RainX. You can remove it with rubbing compound, haven't tried it yet but.............


----------

